# Meldungen bei "genkernel --menuconfig"

## saturday

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzem bekomme ich seltsame Meldungen, wenn ich "genkernel --menuconfig" ausführe:

```
# genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.904

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r7 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r7

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In Funktion »conf_askvalue«:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In Funktion »conf_choice«:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2486:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In Funktion »conf_write«:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:501: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In Funktion »conf_write_autoconf«:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:739: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:740: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2487:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In Funktion »expr_print_file_helper«:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fwrite«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

```

Was ist da passiert, und wie kann ich das verhindern?

----------

## malisha

Hey,

kann mich deinem Problem anschließen, hab aber keinen genkernel, sondern einen manuell konfigurierten, Version 2.6.30-gentoo-r6.

Ich erinnere mich aber, dass ich gestern gcc geupdatet habe, vielleicht hat das irgendwas mit den Fehlern zu tun.

Lg, malisha

----------

